# Trip Report - 3 July 2011 - 8 July 2011



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

*Preamble*

Last fall, I convinced my brother to explore the possibility of leasing a new 535xi through Euro Delivery. His lease on his first BMW (a 328xi sedan) was due to end in October and he was lusting over the new 5er. After some gentle coaxing, he agreed that the cost savings and chance to drive the Autobahn made the trip a "no-brainer." Sadly, he had limited time to take the trip, so he decided to do an abbreviated ED over Thanksgiving weekend. He was joined by his son (7 at the time), our dad and me, and the four of us had an outstanding time. Unfortunately, we only had time to take a short round-trip drive from BMW Welt to Ingolstadt before it was time to drop the car off for shipping.

After our Thanksgiving trip, I immediately started to plan my own ED even though the lease on my current (and first) BMW (also a 328xi sedan) wasn't due to mature until October 2011. The plan was to lease a 535i 6MT and take delivery in Munich just after Oktoberfest. My plans started to change, however, after I began reading the post(s) about the outstanding lease rates on the M3 convertible. The M3 has always been dream car of mine and the aggressive lease rates (combined with ED discount and MSDs) made the monthly cost of the convertible (~$80K) within a few dollars of the monthly cost of my current 328 (~$46K). Nevertheless, the M3 still seemed like a pipe dream.

However, in mid-March, I decided I couldn't let this lease deal pass and put a call into Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly. Ricki confirmed that my lease payment calculations were all correct (+/- $5/month) and that due to the 60 day lock, I could postpone delivery until early July and still take advantage of the lease deal. I did some calculations and decided that making double-payments on my current 328 and the new M3 for 3 months wasn't too bad and was still less expensive (over 36 months) than the then-current rates on a 535. After some back-and-forth on options and colors, I decided to pull the trigger on the car (details in my signature below) and settled on a monthly lease price which is just about $25/month more than my 328. I'm still shocked at the affordability of this $80K masterpiece!

*Just a quick side-note on Ricki Shamen. She is, by far, the best CA I have ever worked with. My brother purchased his 535 from her and had an equally outstanding experience. If you live in the tri-state area, you shouldn't be dealing with anyone but Ricki Shamen!

A quick phone call to my brother confirmed his interest in joining me on this trip. Sadly, his son and our dad would not be able to join us due to the lack of space in the E93, as well as other scheduling conflicts. We spent weeks deliberating over the itinerary and made more than a couple of changes to the flights. In the end, Ricki confirmed a delivery date of July 5 at 10:50 am and we were able to secure first class flights on Lufthansa using frequent flyer miles.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

*3 July 2011
*
Took the 8:15pm departure from Newark to Munich on Lufthansa 413. The A340-600 had 8 seats in first class (2 rows of 1-2-1), but it was only occupied by my brother, me and one other person. Lufthansa's hard product is definitely dated, although I found the seat extremely comfortable and managed 5 hours of uninterrupted sleep on the fully-flat bed. While the cabin was in need of refurbishing, I cannot say enough good things about the level of service. The flight attendants and chief purser were extremely eager to please and made our flight both comfortable and enjoyable.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

*4 July 2011
*
Arrived MUC at about 10am. Did the normal jaunt up and down escalators and through winding corridors and found ourselves outside the entrance to the LH First Class Lounge. Ninety seconds after entering the lounge, we had cleared immigration (private passport control inside the lounge was simply outstanding) and were making our way to the shower rooms. After a refreshing shower and quick breakfast, we made our way outside to the Lufthansa Airport Bus. Twenty-five minutes later, we were dropped off at the Nordfriedhof U-Bahn station, only 2.5 blocks from the Munich Marriott.

We spent the afternoon walking around Munich and enjoying the 75 degree weather***8230;.far nicer than the cold and snow we experienced last November. Took a quick side-trip to the Welt to see if my car was on the delivery floor, but such was not the case. Had dinner at Der Pschorr in the Viktualienmarkt. I had read the food was good, but we thought our meal at the Hofbrauhaus last November was better.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

*5 July 2011
*
Delivery day was finally here! Enjoyed a leisurely breakfast at the Marriott (included with my brother's elite status), checked-out and took a cab to the Welt. Our luggage was stored and we were escorted up to the lounge to sign paperwork and await delivery. I signed "das book" and we made our way onto the balcony to try and spot my new car. We were both shocked to see that the car was still not yet on the delivery floor by 10am, yet my delivery was scheduled for 10:50. I had a bit of a panic attack, since the delivery specialist who assisted my brother last November explained that the US delivery cars are brought to the delivery floor the night prior to delivery. My brother took position on the balcony overlooking the vehicle elevators and dutifully awaited the arrival of my car. He managed to snap a bunch of photos of my car exiting the elevator and arriving on the delivery turntable. Kudos to him!

At 10:45, we proceeded to the monitors and were met by Alexander, our delivery specialist. We did the normal extended walk down the stairs and finally arrived in front on my new car. Words cannot describe how utterly excited and happy I was to see the car in person. I was a somewhat apprehensive about my color choice (Jerez/Bamboo) as I had only seen the combination in the photographs in the M3 brochure. All of those concerns evaporated when I saw the car in person. The color combination was both luxurious and sophisticated, while maintaining the aggressive nature of the M3. Of course, this is just my opinion!

After taking the official photograph and getting an overview of the car (abbreviated, since I already own a 3er), our luggage was delivered and we were delighted to see that two 22" roll-a-board suitcases were able to fit side-by-side and the top was still able to function. I meant to snap a picture of the luggage in the trunk, but totally forgot. I'll be sure to do so (and include specific dimensions of our bags) once I take redelivery so as to help other 'Festers who may share the same concerns I had about luggage space in the E93.

I took two victory laps, exited the Welt and immediately handed the car over to the valet so that we could go back to the lounge and grab some lunch. Once we finished lunch, it was back out to the valet. There was a business meeting taking place in the doppelkegel. The meeting broke just about the same time as my M3 arrived from the garage. All of the business men swarmed around the car and were taking photographs.

From the Welt, we headed to Dachau and spent about 2 hours exploring the museum and walking the grounds. Quite a change in emotions compared to my delivery experience earlier in the day, but we were both glad we made the time to see it. We headed back to the Welt where we had the valet park the car for us. Since the valet closes at 8pm, she parked the car for us and then gave us the keys and the garage ticket so that we didn't have to rush through dinner and make it back to the Welt before 8pm. Everyone at the Welt truly went out of their way to accommodate us and make us feel special.

After dinner, we picked the car up at the Welt and drove out to Regensburg for the night. I stopped to fill the car up (using Super Plus 100 octane, as suggested by Alexander) and almost choked when the bill totaled ~95 Euros! Arrived at the Courtyard in Regensburg. While the hotel was clean, it was not up to the standards of most US-based Marriott Courtyards. We had to remind ourselves that we were not only in Europe, but we were in a smaller city, and so we quickly adjusted our expectations.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

*6 July 2011
*
After an early wakeup and quick breakfast at the hotel, we headed to BMW Werk Regensburg for a plant tour. Our tour was scheduled to start at 8:30 and we were excited to see only a handful of other people waiting for the tour at 8:25. Sadly, our dreams of a small group tour were shattered when approximately 20 teenage girls from Arizona and their chaperones joined our group.

The BMW representative who led our tour group was both new to BMW and had a surprisingly limited command of English. She was really struggling at points and I felt rather bad for her. We were somewhat surprised that BMW had selected her to lead the tour, especially since we had found that most other young to middle aged people that we encountered in Germany had a far better grasp of English.

The tour was comprehensive and included up-close walks through the stamping plant, body shop and assembly lines. When we got the paint shop, we were shown a brief video and were then able to see a small portion of the area where the color layer is applied by robots. Unfortunately, the teenage girls from Arizona were not interested in the tour and, consequently, were slowing the rest of us down. Worse yet were their chaperones who refused to follow directions (staying in single file, avoiding walking in front of fork lifts, etc.) or encourage those lagging at the back of the line to speed up.

The tour ended in the area where E93s and E89s have their roofs fitted. Unfortunately, since our group was moving so slowly, we arrived just as the lunch bell rang and so we did not get to see any of the work being done.

From Regensburg, we made our way back to Munich, through Austria and eventually found ourselves at the base of the Stelvio Pass. We approached from the Northern side (which is really the Eastern side ***8211; this caused so much confusion during the planning stages) and proceed to drive up the 48 hairpins to the summit. Most everything I read stated that this was the less-desirable portion of the drive, yet I found it far more fun than the descent on the Southern (Western) side. We were extremely fortunate to find minimal traffic and clear skies. I was passed many times by motorcyclists, but didn***8217;t mind it at all. We took the obligatory pictures at the summit and ate some delicious sausages from one of the vendors. It sure beat the ***8220;dirty water***8221; dogs I was used to eating on the streets of NYC. There were a few guys from the Netherlands taking photos of their Valencia Orange 1M and an Audi RS3.

From Stelvio, we headed down to Bormio and across to Livigno where we spent the night. We stayed at the Hotel Lac Salin Spa and Resort which was very nice, albeit very difficult to find. Needless to say, the Sat Nav is not always 100% accurate! The views from the hotel were incredible and we had a delicious (and very reasonable priced meal) at the Bella Vista Ristorante about 1 block away. With ski lifts just outside the front door, I can see why this hotel is so expensive during the winter months.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

*7 July 2011
*
We had a 1:50pm tour scheduled at the Mercedes plant in Sindelfingen. Since we were about 250 miles away, we decided to leave Livigno at about 6:30. We were reminded that we were in Italy when we got to the front desk and saw that no one would be working there until 8am! We left a note and a credit card number and departed for Sindelfingen. (We later called the hotel and they were perfectly understanding. They charged my credit card and e-mailed me a receipt.)

From Livigno, we made our way to the Swiss border, paid our 12 Euro toll, and crossed through the Munt La Schera tunnel. Since the tunnel is one way, it is controlled by a traffic light on either side. Fortunately, our early arrival meant that we didn't have to wait at all and we soon found ourselves driving the Fluela Pass in Switzerland. We encountered no less than 12 separate work crews who were doing repairs on the Fluela Pass. I was glad to see that the Swiss were as exacting as the Germans in tending to their roads, but I cringed each time I was forced to drive over jagged rocks which the road crews had laid down as a base for the asphalt. We managed to escape the road work without getting a flat tire and drove Fluela all the way into Davos. While the Top Gear blokes may have named this the best driving road in the world (from Davos to Stelvio), I have to admit that I had the most fun on the ascent up to Stelvio. I think the combination of the scenery and the endless switchbacks made it the best part of the drive, by far.

We made our way to the Swiss autobahn and eventually took an exit which placed us into Vaduz, Liechtenstein. While the paperwork we received at the Welt did not list Liechtenstein as an approved destination, we decided to take the risk anyway, especially since information on this board seemed to indicate that Liechtenstein was an acceptable destination. After exiting the autobahn, we found the first parking lot, changed drivers and were back in Switzerland about 5 minutes after we left.

We eventually left Switzerland, crossed back through Austria and found ourselves in Southwest Germany on the way to Sindelfingen. The directions that Mercedes provided to the plant were sparse and included the words "you cannot miss it." Of course, this was the kiss of death and we ended up driving around the enormous plant before we found the correct entrance. Prior to our tour, we got to take a quick look at the Mercedes delivery center. While there's a lounge with food and a large delivery floor, it's absolutely nothing like the Welt.

The tour started with a 10 minute video (mostly propaganda) and then our group boarded a bus which took us first to the C Class body shop and then to the C Class assembly line. Unlike BMW, the Mercedes plant is not "flexible" and each model (C Class Sedan, E Class Sedan, S Class, CL Class and SLS) is built in a separate building. The tour was interesting and the tour guide was 100% fluent in English. I purchased some insect removing spray from the Mercedes gift shop for 10 Euro and we headed into downtown Stuttgart to see the Porsche museum. We arrived only 1 hour prior to closing, so we had to move very quickly to see everything. In retrospect, it really wasn't worth the 8 Euro entry fee since we had to rush. I had tried to arrange a tour of the Porsche factory, but they were only able to accommodate us earlier that morning. Oh well, something to do on the next ED trip.

We asked the concierge at the Porsche museum for a dinner recommendation and he suggested that we go to Occs N Willi (http://www.ochsn-willi.de/), which was a popular tourist spot serving typical Schwabian food. Dinner was OK, but we found it rather strange that they seated us at a table with 3 German women. At first I thought it might be common for the restaurant, but even the 3 women found it strange. It was absolutely pouring with rain when we arrived at the restaurant, but we were happy to see that the storm had passed and the sun was out when we finished dinner. We took a brief walk down the main shopping street and snapped some photos. We stayed in the Sindelfingen Marriott which was very close to the Mercedes plant. Once again, we found the hotel to be rather different from US-based Marriotts, but the room was clean and it served its purpose. The parking garage was expensive (19 Euro) and had the tightest spots I've ever seen! I was really worried about being able to get out of the spot the next morning, but was relieved to see that many of the other cars had already left by the time we were ready to leave. All in all, we found Stuttgart to be very gray and industrial and would probably not visit again except to see the Porsche factory.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

*8 July 2011*

From Sindelfingen, we had a 2 hour drive north to Frankfurt to drop the car off and fly home. Thanks to a large portion of unlimited Autobahn, we made it to Frankfurt quickly and decided to drive into downtown to see a bit of the city. I had read that Frankfurt was cold and not very touristy, but we found the skyline to be very impressive and were kicking ourselves for not spending a night there. I definitely want to go back and spend more time here.

We eventually made our way to the dropoff location in Walldorf (just on the perimeter of FRA airport) and stopped at the Aral gas station for a quick car wash. The information in the ED wiki was 100% accurate - the attendant spoke English and suggested that we purchase program #4 for 7.95 Euro. Prior to entering the car wash, I liberally sprayed the bumper, fenders, hood and windscreen with the insect remover I purchased from Mercedes. The car wash and insect remover did a respectable job of removing 95% of the dirt and detritus that had accumulated over the past 800 miles.

Dropoff at BLG logistics was a breeze. The representative explained that the Frankfurt location is extremely busy in June, July and August and that they were sending 1 truck a day (Monday thru Friday) to the port. He expected that my car would be on the truck that day and would likely make a ship this week or next week. Here's hoping he's right! While there was no damage to the car, I did notice that some of the sealant used on the roof had leaked out and marred the finish. I pointed it out to the representative and he indicated that BMW would address the issue at the VPC.

The representative called a cab which took us to the Lufthansa First Class Terminal. Although I had read extensively about this exclusive terminal/lounge and thought I knew what to expect, I must say that my expectations were exceeded. Though the terminal/lounge was large, the real benefit was that it was not at all crowded. The food in the restaurant was excellent and the accommodations were extremely comfortable. We had some issues sorting out access to the wireless network (Lufthansa had changed providers earlier that week), and no fewer than 3 different representatives attempted to assist us with the problem. In the end, one of the representatives simply gave us his personal user id/password and apologized profusely for the inconvenience. Our flight was due to depart at 5:30. At 5:10, we were still seated comfortably in the lounge when our personal concierge informed us that they were now ready to board the plane. We were escorted downstairs where we received our passports from the private immigration desk and then were brought outside to a black S Class (complete with air conditioned/massaging rear seats and television screens). It was such a fun experience to get driven out onto the airport apron and see the planes from that perspective. Our car ride ended underneath the jet way, where we got onto an elevator which opened up at the door to the plane.

Once again, first class was not full (only 4/8 seats occupied) and the level of service was fantastic. The flight attendants had heard me talking to my brother about the euro delivery experience and they began asking all sorts of questions. One even wanted to know if my new car was in the belly of the plane&#8230;I wish! 9 hours later we back in Newark and our adventure had ended. We were snapped back into reality as our limo proceeded to weave in between cars and pass on the right on the NJ Turnpike.
*
Prologue*

The trip was simply fantastic and I'm already thinking about what I'll do differently for my next ED in 3 years. I owe a huge debt of gratitude to my fellow 'Festers who provided invaluable information through these forums. Here's hoping the 12 hour rule gods will look kindly on my photographic offerings and will make redelivery efficient and smooth!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome back. Nice writeup and great looking car. Glad you had a fantastic trip. Hope it gets her soon.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Incredible report, are you a professional writer? On my list of Top Ten ED reports.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## alex md (Nov 21, 2005)

excellent report, enjoy your new M3 it is a terrific car
Agree on RS she is phenomenal no BS straight to the point
I just finished my ED/550xiMsport/with her
Alex


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm not a professional writer, but I am an attorney. Remember, we get paid by the word!!! :rofl:


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Great write-up and beautiful car, thanks for sharing. I love reading these, although I'm not sure if they help me pass the time or make my wait more difficult.  Maybe it's a little bit of both.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the great report. I was seriously considering your color combination before I went in another direction; the M3 vert looks beautiful in your combo.

Glad you got to experience Lufthansa First Class in Frankfurt; Definitely fun to get the royal treatment. On the ground, it is more like flying privately or with a head of state than "just" First Class.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

Wonderful write-up, 97X! Love the car as well. Welcome to the E93 M3 club:thumbup:

The photos of the MB delivery center were soooo austere! Not much of an "experience" at all for those customers. Makes the Welt shine that much more.

May pester you as I get closer to my ED experience (September 13th). I'll be dropping off in Frankfurt just as you did.

Again, thanks for sharing your experience with us!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

rmorin49 said:


> Incredible report, are you a professional writer? On my list of Top Ten ED reports.


+1! Great report! Bump my list for your repot also.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

great post and pictures! only thing is we like Der Pschorr better than the Hofbrauhaus


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Enjoyed reading your nicely detailed trip report, Steve. Glad I could help out on the plannng for the Stelvio portion. Welcome to the E93 M3 club!


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats, looks like you got an awesome deal. Trip, car and top down fun


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

boothguy said:


> Enjoyed reading your nicely detailed trip report, Steve. Glad I could help out on the plannng for the Stelvio portion. Welcome to the E93 M3 club!


Thanks again for your help, David. I can't say the word "Stelvio" without getting an ear-to-ear grin. What an experience!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats! But you know that Fuela to Stelvio is no longer the best driving road to TG now? It's in Romania.


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

Great Writeup. 

We too, were very disappointed by the gaggle of girls from Phoenix and their lackadaisical chaperones. We did have a chance to question our guide as to her background. Apparently, she works part time for the Customer Relations team at Regensburg and has only been with them since May. Her other job is designing displays for conventions (not BMW related). I wished we could have had our guide from the Munich Tour the day before do the Regensburg tour. He was a BMW veteran having retired from the Marketing department. I had a lot of technical questions in my pocket but unfortunately knew they would be lost on our newbie guide. 

ps: good to meet you and glad the rest of your trip was enjoyable.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

mason said:


> Congrats! But you know that Fuela to Stelvio is no longer the best driving road to TG now? It's in Romania.


Thanks. And, yes, aware that TG's favorite is now elsewhere.



Nordic_Kat said:


> ps: good to meet you and glad the rest of your trip was enjoyable.


Great to meet you both, as well. Interesting to learn about the guide's background...I think that explains a lot!


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

he he...."detritus". 

great word. 

beautiful car, and pix. The ones around Stelvio =:bigpimp::thumbup::yikes:


----------



## hbdb (Jan 1, 2009)

Great trip report - I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. Funny - I picked up my M3 the same day as you (July 5th @ 8.50 am) but I was on a tight schedule and needed to get up to Frankfurt by 4pm that same day to drop the car off, so was out of the Welt by 10am. Sad to only get a few hours with the new M (not ideal but business dictated my schedule) but it was certainly an enjoyable few hours.

Just learned that my car was booked onto the Falstaff so it will be Stateside before the end of the month - I'm psyched that its such a quick turnaround. We will be reunited soon and I can get to know her properly!


Good luck with your redelivery.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry we missed you. Glad to know you made the Falstaff. I was hoping the sun/moon/stars would align and I would be on that ship too, but such was not the case. Instead, I'm supposedly booked on Elektra leaving Wednesday with an ETA into NJ on Aug 3. I say "supposedly" since the WW site still doesn't show my VIN in the tracking info. Here's hoping...


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

97X said:


> Sorry we missed you. Glad to know you made the Falstaff. I was hoping the sun/moon/stars would align and I would be on that ship too, but such was not the case. Instead, I'm supposedly booked on Elektra leaving Wednesday with an ETA into NJ on Aug 3. I say "supposedly" since the WW site still doesn't show my VIN in the tracking info. Here's hoping...


Send an e-mail to LogInLogOut at the Munich airport. They will give you the status.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Great report! Glad you had a great trip. 

Now it's time to update your sig with the real thing. =)


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> Send an e-mail to LogInLogOut at the Munich airport. They will give you the status.


I got the information from my dropoff location (Frankfurt). Thanks.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

AggieKnight said:


> Now it's time to update your sig with the real thing. =)


Done!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

I enjoyed reading your write-up and seeing your pics! I think I need to start planning my next ED!

Ricki is great. As others have mentioned, straight to the point, extremely organized, and professional. 

Here's to a quick redelivery :thumbup:


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

97X said:


> Done!


Woot! Looks great!


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

97X said:


> *3 July 2011
> *
> Took the 8:15pm departure from Newark to Munich on Lufthansa 413. The A340-600 had 8 seats in first class (2 rows of 1-2-1), but it was only occupied by my brother, me and one other person. Lufthansa's hard product is definitely dated, although I found the seat extremely comfortable and managed 5 hours of uninterrupted sleep on the fully-flat bed. While the cabin was in need of refurbishing, I cannot say enough good things about the level of service. The flight attendants and chief purser were extremely eager to please and made our flight both comfortable and enjoyable.


Starting to read the write up, but had to ask this question first. How did you get first class?

I tried to get an upgrade, but they wouldn't allow it with the free ticket BMW gives. Did you buy first class for both you and your brother? And if so...that is about 9 months of a lease payment on a M3 haha :rofl:


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

m6cabrio said:


> Starting to read the write up, but had to ask this question first. How did you get first class?
> 
> I tried to get an upgrade, but they wouldn't allow it with the free ticket BMW gives. Did you buy first class for both you and your brother? And if so...that is about 9 months of a lease payment on a M3 haha :rofl:


We used Continental miles to book the LH flights. 135,000 miles each, if I recall correctly. And, at approx. $16,500 r/t, that equates to more than 2 years of lease payments! :yikes:


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow yea that is a lot of $$!! I tried to upgrade for just $1k or so, but coach on Lufthansa is actually really nice! 

Great write up. I want to go back so bad!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

m6cabrio said:


> Wow yea that is a lot of $$!! I tried to upgrade for just $1k or so, but coach on Lufthansa is actually really nice!
> 
> Great write up. I want to go back so bad!


If you book eleven months out (which is the maximum booking), you can get first class on Delta for 100k each. That sounds like a lot of miles, but compared to the $6k-$7k each that the tickets cost, the dollar/mile value is significantly higher than a coach ticket.


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

AggieKnight said:


> If you book eleven months out (which is the maximum booking), you can get first class on Delta for 100k each. That sounds like a lot of miles, but compared to the $6k-$7k each that the tickets cost, the dollar/mile value is significantly higher than a coach ticket.


I fly American Airlines all the time except this past trip since we got a free ticket from BMW, and can get international for about 75k miles r/t. Best flight I have ever been on was Miami to Buenos Aires on a 777 in first. Talk about luxury. I wanted the 12 hour flight to last longer! 2 meals...and good ones too, real ice cream, all you could drink booze, over 6' lay flat bed...you name it haha.


----------

